# Couple Maples



## myingling (Sep 22, 2013)

two ambrosia maple pots I did up 

3in bronzed glass over slate over slate 
3in copper over slate 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4328_zps69a5ba22.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4332_zps74562ed0.jpg

2 grunts I did for some locals 
stabilized beech nut ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Flamed Osage 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4316_zps12a92d4f.jpg


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 22, 2013)

awsome as always mike duck


----------



## bluedot (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice calls. The deer grunts are outstanding and the pots make me want to turn some maple tomorrow.

Dan


----------



## jmurray (Sep 23, 2013)

I love the pot calls. Nice work


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 23, 2013)

Mike,

Nice looking pots. Any rhyme or reason to the assymetrical sound holes?

Brent


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> .... Any rhyme or reason to the assymetrical sound holes?....



I asked him the same thing some months ago. I'll let him answer.


----------



## myingling (Sep 23, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> Mike,
> 
> Nice looking pots. Any rhyme or reason to the assymetrical sound holes?
> 
> Brent




Thanks 

LOL On the holes I just try and drill around the nicer grain of the wood ,,,IMO as long as I got the 5 holes on my style pot the placement don't realy matter but over the few years I been makin pots ive come to the conclusion that the smaller holes make for a better sounding call with my inside measurements


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 24, 2013)

myingling said:


> BrentWin said:
> 
> 
> > Mike,
> ...



It's that kind of thinking that brings about chaos and anarchy in this world. Things must be symetrical.

You at least need to come up with some kind of story about the hole positions being calibrated based on the moon phase at the time that the lumber was harvested. Then go on to explain that moon phase during harvent has a direct coralation to the harmonic characteristics of the wood in question. 

A line like that would convince people to happily pay an extra $20 per call. :rotflmao3:


----------



## jmurray (Sep 26, 2013)

i keep coming back and admiring those ambrosia calls.
cant hurt to ask, what do you need for one of those.

cash , trade?

they are sweet.


----------



## myingling (Sep 27, 2013)

jmurray said:


> i keep coming back and admiring those ambrosia calls.
> cant hurt to ask, what do you need for one of those.
> 
> cash , trade?
> ...




Yes they are some sweet lookin callers ,,, got great sound to them also

this style run $40 each but always up for good trade ,,, Been just building few extra calls for when the season gets here wont be able make them fast enough


----------



## jmurray (Sep 27, 2013)

myingling said:


> jmurray said:
> 
> 
> > i keep coming back and admiring those ambrosia calls.
> ...



I will get you a pic up real soon.


----------

